# First batch SP using Pinot Noir slurry



## Repsolal (Oct 29, 2010)

I have been wanting to try a batch of this stuff for a while and finally got around to picking up the real-lemon etc, so im giving it a try.

Initially I only added 1 bottle of lemon, with the plan of adding the rest slowly
once it got going......... but it seemed to be very slow fermenting and I did not
want to risk it stopping completely so I decided to add a slurry. The only batch I had going was a Red Pinot Noir which had just finished, so I racked it and added the slurry to the Pee. Of course its now a lovely shade of purple 
I checked on it this morning and its now fermenting at full speed !
Im guessing most of the color will drop out during clearing ?
I will try another batch in a few weeks if this one goes ok and tastes good, but use a slurry from something white.

Anyone else used a slurry from a Red ? does the color settle out ?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 29, 2010)

It will still keep the red however it will clear up meaning more transparent. I blended a Merlot, Cab. Sauv. and Syrah slurry, has the same color as yours. I will back sweeten with grape concentrate. For an experiment I only added 2 bottles of lemon so it isn't too sour.

You may want to ferment in a bucket as pee needs a lot of air and whipping/stirring to keep it going. You may be fine with it being a slurry, just don't starve it.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Oct 30, 2010)

I'd be scared in a carboy. Sometimes Skeeter Pee will ferment with a passion. It yours does, you could have a volcanic erruption. 

Here's a couple pics of what can happen..... don't think that'll fitin the neck of your carboy.




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## Repsolal (Nov 6, 2010)

9 days now and still fermenting well, definitely no volcanic eruption but quite active. All 3 bottles of real-lemon were added during 1st 36 hours and it never slowed down. Definitely smells more than most batches !
Looking good though, and looking forward to the first taste


----------



## Repsolal (Apr 21, 2011)

Digging up an old thread. 

Got around to bottling this today, its definitely mellowed out a lot
and is now quite drinkable. Certainly not going to be a favorite around here
but I can see it getting consumed over the summer.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 21, 2011)

Not a favorite that's a surprise as my 3 wine blend slurry made phenomenal skeeter pee. What did you back sweeten to? Why is it not a favorite? Curious


----------



## Repsolal (Apr 22, 2011)

Its been a while since I started this and I did not keep very good records, so im not sure what I did to it, Im guessing I may have just added a little wine conditioner......... I really dont remember.
Anyway, I have a Gewurztraminer almost done fermenting right now, so I plan on using this slurry to start another 5gal batch, this time I will keep better records and read more at skeeterpee.com

I would say the tart bitter taste is the problem, but mixing it with something
sweet and carbonated for summer should fix that.


----------

